# 2004 Silver Grey 330ci ZHP Pics



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

Here she is...


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW! :jawdrop: I love seeing pictures from other people who have the same car! Looks great!


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice. :thumbup: 

I think the coupes, without the black side molding, look so much nicer than the sedans.

I see you have the side reflectors covered. Did it come like that or had them specially ordered?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Like the colour! :thumbup:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

How about some interior shots of the mouse-mobile?  :thumbup:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

NiiiicccE.:thumbup: : popcorn:


----------



## olmy (Jun 1, 2003)

Looks familiar!  Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

did you add side skirts on there or is that stock? VERY nice!!!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Molto bene! Congrats on the new object of your affection!!


----------



## kryten21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice Mishka, i have the exact same car, and live in Palo Alto as well. I'm guessing those pictures are from the other side of 280? 

I've never seen any other 330ci ZHPs in the area, but it would be something if we crossed paths sometime. Great pics, btw


----------



## Mantis (Sep 7, 2004)

Such a Sweet car.

:thumbup:


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> Nice. :thumbup:
> 
> I think the coupes, without the black side molding, look so much nicer than the sedans.
> 
> I see you have the side reflectors covered. Did it come like that or had them specially ordered?


Had them ordered online. The car came with orange reflectors. Also ordered and installed Stealth blinker light bulbs to get rid of the egg-yolk effect of the original amber bulbs.


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

kryten21 said:


> Nice Mishka, i have the exact same car, and live in Palo Alto as well. I'm guessing those pictures are from the other side of 280?
> 
> I've never seen any other 330ci ZHPs in the area, but it would be something if we crossed paths sometime. Great pics, btw


Good to know there's a twin ZHP somewhere around here!

Yup, pics are from the other side of 280. If you take Sand Hill west, right after the 280 crossing there is a nice little stretch leading to a dead end that can be used to test the heck out of the horsepower the ZHP offers.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Beatiful car. I love the color especially with the zhp.


----------



## olmy (Jun 1, 2003)

Confused? I have the same car, therefore, it looks familiar. Same car. Familiar. 

And it still is very nice!


----------



## kryten21 (Mar 16, 2004)

By the way, Mishka, are you a Stanford Alum?


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

kryten21 said:


> By the way, Mishka, are you a Stanford Alum?


Yup. How about you?


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Mishka, can you give me the specs on those wheels. Are they the stock ones? I think I talked my wife into letting me upgrade the wheels on our 325 and she really likes yours. thanks!!!


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

ljh824 said:


> Hey Mishka, can you give me the specs on those wheels. Are they the stock ones? I think I talked my wife into letting me upgrade the wheels on our 325 and she really likes yours. thanks!!!


They are fine-looking indeed, stock for the ZHP package:
Styling: M135
Front: 225/40ZR/18
Rear: 255/35ZR/18


----------

